# Kansas City, KS CCO (The Legends at Village West)



## makeup_junkie (Sep 4, 2006)

The CCO at the Legends at Village West Shopping Center has Coco Pigment for $13.75.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

*slaps self in face*  I was in KC last weekend!!!  Boo, I need a backup of Coco...  If any lovely ladies are going, PM me!


----------



## drivenbyyourmom (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting how the stock changes so fast. I was there 3 weeks ago and they had TONS of pigments...went back a week later and they had not a one! I wish there was a definite date of when they get new shipments so I could regularly check back before stuff disappears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I plan on returning soon and will let you all know what I see there.


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Kansas City, KS...Coco Pigment*

anyone been here recently? i'm going on saturday...


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Kansas City, KS...Coco Pigment*

HUGE shipment came in..wow

Intense Eyes, Cool eyes palettes from this Christmas, all three lipstick/lipgloss in bag sets, brush set (not the one with the 187 se though), Shell Pearl and Sunsparked Pearl beauty powder, Boudoir Hues quad, Sweetiecakes quad, and the quad from Naturally Eccentric w ith the green shade...TONS of lipglass and lipstick, blush duos, regular blushes, most of the regular line of fluidlines plus new weed and lithograph...I spent way too much

If anyone is going there soon, could you page me please?


----------



## drivenbyyourmom (Mar 19, 2007)

*KCK CCO at the Legends*

I was in there on Friday and the MAC selection was dwindling again, BUT the ladies there know I come in all the time and one of them said, "We're getting a HUGE shipment of MAC in on Monday. It should be out on the shelves by Tuesday." I plan on heading over there on Wednesday and will update with anything interesting I find, but I wanted to give the Kansas City ladies a heads-up.


----------



## courters (Apr 21, 2007)

I was just there yesterday (4/20) and they had a HUGE shipment come in.  I can't remember all the shade names, there was so much stuff, but here is what I can remember...

-TONS of lipglass/lustreglass/chromeglass (including four Lure shades)
-TONS of lipsticks
-probably five or six shades of pro longwear
-probably five or six shades of paint and shadesticks
-a handful of brushes, mainly larger ones for the face
-the green lip palette from Holiday 05
-the cool eyes palette from Holiday 05
-all the lip sets from Holiday 06
-two basic brush sets (Holiday 05 and 06)
-six or seven eyeshadows including Mancatcher, Black tied, Aquavert, Bateau, and Belle Azure
-six or so pigments
-a lot of nailpolishes
-a couple smaller makeup bags in cream and black
-a lot of fluidlines (maybe ten?) including Lithograph, Nightfish, Silverstroke, Iris Eyes, Shade, and Blue Peep
-they also had a lot of face products like Select Tint and concealer and probably five or so blushes (but they all seemed like darker shades)
 -three eyshadow quads: Free to Be, Take Wing, and another one

Sorry I can't remember all the shade names, there was just way too much stuff!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Apr 29, 2007)

Which pigments?  More than the usual glitters?


----------



## courters (Apr 29, 2007)

I didn't look too closely, the only pigment I usually use is vanilla.  Sorry!  All I remember is some darker colors and a dark gray one.  They didn't look glittery, but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## makeup_junkie (May 25, 2007)

I was there yesterday (5/24) and there is a lot of new things...

All of the Liquidlast Liners
New pigments (Pinked Mauve, Golder's Green, Belle Azure, Subtle, Nightlight to name a few)
A lot more eye shadows than normal (Mancatcher, Iris Print)
Star! Irridescent Pressed Powder
Beauty Powders


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey, I'm going to be in KC for my Clinique training from the 18-22nd. I'm definitely hitting this outlet- anyone been here recently? And would anyone care to meet up and lighten our wallets while I'm in town?


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 25, 2007)

hey y'all KC MAC-aholics...anyone been to the Legends CCO lately??  mind spilling the goods?  i know stock changes frequently, but i'd like to get a read on what's been in stock so i can prepare myself.  i'll be headed down there in a couple of weeks for me and the hubby's annual plaza extravaganza (i.e.  we check out the lights and he gives me $$$ to spend as my x-mas gift...and the extravaganza is not necessarily limited to just the plaza, but it just had a nice ring to it).


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 2, 2008)

Visited yesterday...here's what I remember:

~Pigments in Blue, Accent Red, Dark Soul, Viz-A-Violet, Pastorale, Aire-de-Blue, Mauvement and a few others
~Tons of Gold Spill MSFs
~A few shadows, nothing special that I remember
~A few Blushes, including Other Worldly and a couple of Blushcremes
~Lots of lipsticks and glosses, including the 3-D ones
~A few Slimshines (from the first release)
~Lots of brushes, including the 187
~Holiday '07 Sets
~Skincare stuff

That's all I remember.


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 17, 2008)

Another lovely Specktrette and I went to this CCO last week. They had the same pigments as above (without Mauvement), e/s in Felt Blue, Melton Mauve, Sushi Flower, and several lustres, Gold Spill MSF, lots of foundations in darker shades, TONS of nailpolish, Sweetie Cakes and Take Wing quads, Holiday palettes from 07 in smoked/cool/warm, some slimshines, lots of holiday/Nordstrom brush sets, the full-size 187 brush, some holiday lip sets....TONS of lipsticks/lipglasses...and that's all I can remember at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 10, 2008)

Im going april 26th...any good stuff? (havent been to this cco in over a yr!)


----------



## PinkGuns (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll be going the 24th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope they have some awesome stuff, I've got a couple MAC items, but not enough!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

What up KC ladies?!  I'm thinking of making a little road trip down to KC and wanted to know if there was anything good.  Anyone have an idea of when their last shipment was (or if anything is coming in soon)?  TIA!!


----------



## LaDormeuse (Jul 26, 2008)

I was just in yesterday and picked up a Provence pigment for $13.75.  I also saw Softwash Grey pigment, both Fashion Frenzy and Hipness blushes from Fafi, both Fafi beauty powders, Fafi Eyes 2 quad, and lots more!


----------



## fattycat (Aug 1, 2008)

anything new ??? Thanks


----------



## fattycat (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know whether it has somethings new ?


----------



## jpohrer (Aug 25, 2008)

I was in on Saturday and saw New Vegas MSF and the gold MSF from McQueen.  They had Fafi Eyes2, Lollipop Loving, Warm Eyes 2007, Cool Eyes 2007, Revved Up plus about six other pigments, Hipness, Emote, Fresco Rose, the light green paint pot  from the regular line, and Constructivist paint pot.  The stock was pretty low on e/s.


----------



## blowyourmind (Nov 19, 2008)

I just went up there today, here's what I remember:

McQueen: e/s pretty sure all 3 were there
both lipglasses
& 1 new vegas msf

also warmed & light flush msfs

both fafi blushes, fafi lipglasses (either 3 or 4 of them)

smooth harmony blush (heatherette)

lure l/g & l/s (pretty sure they had most of them)

2 holiday 2007 brush sets (face & I'm pretty sure the other was basic)
holiday 07 cool eyes, smoky eyes

pigments: Provence, Jewelmarine, Viz-A-Violet, Copperclast, Dark Soul

Fafi eyes 2, Sweetie Cakes quads & 2 others (didn't get the names)

ensign, pas-de-deux, en pointe, nice buzz plushglass, Lollipop Loving

shore leave, tete-a-tint, fig 1. e/s. i think there was at least 15 eyeshadows.

I'm probably gonna go back Monday (24th) & check it out again.


----------



## blowyourmind (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_I just went up there today, here's what I remember:

McQueen: *only 2 (dk. blue & green)*
both lipglasses
& 1 new vegas msf

also warmed & light flush msfs

both fafi blushes, fafi lipglasses (either 3 or 4 of them)

smooth harmony blush (heatherette)

lure l/g & l/s (pretty sure they had most of them)

2 holiday 2007 brush sets (face & I'm pretty sure the other was basic)
holiday 07 cool eyes, smoky eyes

pigments: Provence, Jewelmarine, Viz-A-Violet, Copperclast, Dark Soul

Fafi eyes 2, Sweetie Cakes quads & 2 others (didn't get the names)

ensign, pas-de-deux, en pointe, nice buzz plushglass, Lollipop Loving

shore leave, tete-a-tint, fig 1. e/s. i think there was at least 15 eyeshadows.

I'm probably gonna go back Monday (24th) & check it out again._

 
went back today, they got a bunch of stuff in.
there's probably 30+ eyeshadows including:
stars n rockets
woodwinked
warming trend
Post Haste

there was like 9 mineral eyeshadows
dangerzone
& i think it was persuasive (there were 3 of the red she said trios)
love connection
family silver

Fafi Eyes 1 was added

Paintpots:
Perky
Blackground
Cash Flow
Rollickin

beauty powders
Hullaballoo 
sunsparked pearl

fix +
strobe cream
fast eye response cream
prep and prime face

about 7 glimmershimmers

4 more pigments; only remember 2 
melon
golden olive

Silver Dusk

 Golden Bronze
drizzlegold loose powder
2 more loose bp, forgot the names

2007 holiday red lips palette
2007 holiday softsparkle pencil set

4 3d glasses

paints; shimma, flammable, canton candy

that's about all I can remember


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 15, 2008)

nvm...


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 11, 2009)

anyone been here lately? I'm thinking about going out there soon!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 12, 2009)

I was there a couple weeks before Christmas, and there wasn't much (I think I got a 188, Fix+, and liquid last liners).  I commented on there being slim-pickins, and the lady told me that they were getting their shipment the following week.  When I asked how often they got shipments, the lady told me usually once per month during the third week of the month.  HTH!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I was there a couple weeks before Christmas, and there wasn't much (I think I got a 188, Fix+, and liquid last liners).  I commented on there being slim-pickins, and the lady told me that they were getting their shipment the following week.  When I asked how often they got shipments, the lady told me usually once per month during the third week of the month.  HTH!_

 
ok thanks! I'll probably go out there next Monday!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone been lately? I'm hoping to make it up the last week of April...


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 29, 2009)

I will probably be going there either tomorrow or monday


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 29, 2009)

ok went today...

they had about 40 e/s
some starflash, matte2
solar white, green mcqueen e/s, dreammaker, grand entrance, glamour check, Sunset B

rollickin, perky, greenstroke paintpots

fafi eyes 1 & 2
3 other quads. I think it was Sweetie Cake, maybe Well Plumed? I could be wrong. They were older though. earlier than 2008.
smokey & cool eyes 2007 holiday 
warm, smokey, classic 2008 holiday
2007 & 2008 Softsparkle/Eye Pencils
Enchanting Vermillion Basic Brush Kit
Solar Riche Bronzer (Neo Sci-Fi)
Refined Golden Bronzer
Sunsparked Pearl BP
Shell Pearl BP
I think all the MSF Natural/Shimmer
New Vegas MSF
Light Flush MSF
Brassy, Frostlite, Blue Peep (I think) fluidlines. also there was a purple one and maybe another one.
both palettes from Colour Forms
Green set of brushes from Colour forms
Warm & I think it was Cool lips from colour forms
Pigments: Royal Flush, Dark Soul, Viz a Violet
Jewelmarine Glitter
Astonish all over gloss
Lollipop Loving l/s
4 Lure lipsticks
4 mineralized eyeshadows
Strobe Cream
Prep + Prime face
charged water
fast response eye cream
silver dusk, drizzle gold loose powders & there was 2 other ones.
I think there was 3 of the skinsheen leg spray
smooth harmony bp from heatherette
I think also a highlight powder too from Balloonacy
a little set of a glimmershimmer, glitter eyeliner, pigment vial & lipgloss + small bag
a few paints
3 or 4 brow sets
2 or 3 perfumes
2 body bronzer stuff from lure
uncommon blushcreme + 2 others
some lashes
some brow powders
eyelash curler
matt murphy bags
maybe 1 or 2 petit glosses


----------



## healthyk (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a question about this location. Is this considered a CCO? I was there a month ago and I noticed the sign said "Cosmetics Company Store" Is this the same thing as a CCO?


----------



## natalie75 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *healthyk* 

 
_I have a question about this location. Is this considered a CCO? I was there a month ago and I noticed the sign said "Cosmetics Company Store" Is this the same thing as a CCO?_

 


Yes, it is.


----------



## natalie75 (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone been recently?  Making a trip this weekend.  TIA


----------



## blowyourmind (Apr 23, 2009)

i think I might stop out there saturday...


----------



## blowyourmind (May 2, 2009)

anyone been here lately? I'm thinking about going there either today or Monday...


----------



## blowyourmind (May 30, 2009)

Ok I just got back from there, here's what they have (from what I remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

had a lot of e/s
some starflash
solar white, green mcqueen e/s, dreammaker, grand entrance, glamour check, Sunset B, lotusland

rollickin, perky, greenstroke & mosscape paintpots

quads: Sweetie Cake, Well Plumed, Fafi Eyes 1 & 2, Tempting, Shadowy Lady

smokey eyes 2007 holiday 
warm, smokey, classic 2008 holiday
2007 & 2008 Softsparkle/Eye Pencils
Enchanting Vermillion Basic Brush Kit
2008 Holiday Eye kit

Solar Riche Bronzer (Neo Sci-Fi)
Refined Golden Bronzer
Sunsparked Pearl BP
Shell Pearl BP
I think all the MSF Natural/Shimmer
MSFs: Light Flush, Petticoat, Gold Deposit, So Ceylon
Frostlite fluidline. also there were 2 purple ones and a couple of blue ones.
both palettes from Colour Forms
Warm & I think it was Cool lips from colour forms
Pigments: Viz a Violet, 
Jewelmarine Glitter, Reflects Transparent Teal, Reflects Blackened Red
Gold Glitter
Astonish all over gloss
Lollipop Loving l/s (Heatherette)
4 Lure lipsticks
Strobe Cream
Prep + Prime face
3 charged water
fast response eye cream
silver dusk, drizzle gold loose powders & there was 2 other ones.
deep dark skinsheen leg spray
smooth harmony bp from heatherette
Hullaballoo highlight powder from Balloonacy
a little set of a glimmershimmer, glitter eyeliner, pigment vial & lipgloss + small bag
a few paints
3 brow sets
2 or 3 perfumes
2 body bronzer stuff from lure
uncommon blushcreme + 2 others
some lashes
3 brow powders
eyelash curler
Fafi small bag, Fafi tshirt
maybe 1 or 2 petit glosses
fluidline set with a purple one and blacktrack + brush & little case
both Dame Edna powders
Gladiola l/s
Dame Edna lipglass, the pink one
Crystal Rose l/g
Little Vi l/g
foolishly fab p/g
1N & 3N l/g
Moonbathe l/g
Neo Sci Fi glosses, Naked Space & the brown one
Some of the Lustre Twins collection
4 Lip lacquers 
4 monogram l/g
3 monogram l/s
4 TLC sticks
3 viva glam l/s (dont know which ones though)
sandy b l/s
chill collection lipglasses
totally it & cult fave l/g from fafi
about 15 nail polishes including vestral white, girls will be girls, naughty nautical
 they had most of the mineralized eyeshadow trios


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok so they had a lot of what is in my post above. 
but also:

msfs:
blonde, brunette, gold deposit, petticoat, so ceylon, maybe light flush & some of the natural&shimmer msfs

neo sci-fi:
both bronzers
brown l/g
naked space l/g

dame edna:
both trios
both powders
gladiola

silverstroke, blue peep, 2 purples and frostlite fluidlines

strobe liquid

about 20 or more blushes. dollymix, sweet as cocoa, springsheen, and more

2 mineralize blushes; warm soul & i think Merrily

ungaro e/s. not all of them
flower mist dew bp

most of the bbr e/s

Chill:
I remember seeing Icescape & Snowscene l/g
Vellum (but I may have gotten the last one)
Mont Black
probably more, but I don't remember


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been here recently. They had a nice selection of e/s and l/s. Better than other CCOs that I had been to before. There was some Dame Edna, BBR, Chill, Fafi, and Heatherette to choose from and one Neo Sci Fi bronzer that I was super suprised to see. I hope they get more piggies in soon...I already had what they had avaliable.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 22, 2009)

anyone been here recently? like within the last week?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 22, 2009)

I was there this past weekend.  There's not a whole lot there.  They have the Dame Edna stuff, a couple of the Starflash shadows (among others...I think Pagan was there, too).  There were a few MES, and they did have Blonde MSF.  That's all I really remember.


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 21, 2009)

update! I went out there last Saturday, & here is what I remember:
Hello Kitty; both blushes, both TLCs, both palettes, 3 of the l/s, mystery power

about 20 blushes including one mineralized duo, 2 regular mineralized. Stark Naked, Trace Gold and Dollymix among them.

Mutiny p/m

a lot of e/s; sharp, knight, idol eyes 

Quads/Palettes; Shadowy Lady, Tempting, 2007 Smokey, a couple of 2008 ones, I think both colour forms, and at least one of the Dame Ednas, maybe both

MSFs; Refined, Perfect Topping, Light Flush, Brunette, Petticoat

both dame edna powders, both a rose romance powders


----------



## shonntew (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm stopping by the KC store today.  Hope I find some goodies!


----------



## Caderas (Jan 4, 2010)

any updates here?


----------



## shonntew (Jan 8, 2010)

I am going there tonite.  I want to look for pearlglides and I want snowscene l/g.  Any requests while I am there?


----------



## Caderas (Jan 11, 2010)

no requests from me!  just an update


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone been recently?  I'm seriously considering a trip down there if there's pigments.


----------



## blowyourmind (May 6, 2010)

anyone been here lately, like within the past 2-3 weeks? I plan on going out there on Saturday


----------



## purrtykitty (May 8, 2010)

Can you post what you find?  I think I might drive down this coming week.


----------



## blowyourmind (May 9, 2010)

here's what I remember
internationalist, goldyrocks, she-zam, jingle jangle(i think that's the name) + a couple more d/g
3-4 d/g cremes, including amorous & the orange one
no new pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what they had was: antique green, blondes gold, mutiny, steel blue, reflects trans teal, reflects very pink, reflects purple duo, gold & jewelmarine glitter. maybe a few more p/m, I just can't remember what they were.
show orchid, lollipop loving(heatherette), most popular (hello kitty) l/s
I think both Hello Kitty palettes were there
Tempting, Shadowy Lady quads & (I think) the quad from A Rose Romance
mossscape, rollickin, quite natural &1 more paint pot
Naked Honey salve, body wash & lotion
light flush, porcelain pink, cheeky bronze, brunette, refined & perfect topping msfs
fun & games, stark naked blushes ( There were about 10 regular blushes + 3-5 mineralize ones)
still had a bunch of eyeshadows, probably around 35-40. maybe more
Smoke & Diamonds was there
some e/s from chill, bbr, love that look
I think they had all the liquid lip balm
3 tendertones
3 palettes from holiday 2009
both fafi quads

That's about all I can remember, hth!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 9, 2010)

Thanks.  Doesn't sound worth the drive.  Oh well, maybe I'll make it down later this summer.


----------



## Caderas (May 16, 2010)

do you remember seeing the Hello Kitty Tippy blush?  (the pink one!)


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 19, 2010)

I just called this CCO and they have loads of pigments, glitters and reflects. I am not sure which glitters and reflects.

The pigments they have are
Silver
steel blue
vintage gold
antique green
deep brown
platnum
mega rich
gold
mutiny
Pink Vivid (matte pro pigment i think)
 there were two others but i didnt quite catch those as the lady read them over the phone lol.

The SA was really nice and I think you could always call before you go.


----------



## Caderas (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks so much!!  I'll have to make a trip in the next couple weeks and get the full list since it's 1/2 an hour away from me.


----------



## LoraBrook (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm going to be heading out there this week (maybe tomorrow, actually!) so I will update what they have!


----------



## Caderas (Oct 17, 2010)

any updates here?


----------



## Caderas (Oct 23, 2010)

I just went today!  Here's what I can recall..

  	Seriously Hip, Baby Goth Girl, Naughty Nauticals, Black Enough?, $$$ Yes, Dry Martini, Beyond Jealous, "Rich, Dark, Delicious", at least 10 more polishes

  	Iris Eyes, Shade, Silverstroke, and 2-3 other Fluidliners, around 5 Shadesticks, several eye & lip pencils

  	Lillyland Pearlmatte, Mont Black, Apres Ski, Showstopper, Dreammaker, Ego, Glamour Check!, Cool Heat, Warm Chill, Fashion, One Off?, Modelette, Bitter, Rose Blanc, Femme Noir, Ungaro pink shadow, Give me Liberty of London, Graphology, Signed & Sealed, Poison Pen, Henna, Mink&Sable, and several more!

  	Bronzescape & Impassioned Solar Bits, Holiday Palettes galore, both Hello Kitty palettes, Shadowy Lady quad, Tempting quad, Tone:Grey, 1 other quad, Look in a Box

  	Fafi bags and shirts, several other LE MAC bags, Holiday Brush Bags

  	all 4 Liberty of London l/g's, Icescape, Almondine, Snowgirl, Queen Bee, Red Devil, Cultureclash, Young Spark, So This Season, Strawberry Blonde, 1N, 2N, 3N, 2 Style Warrior l/g's, Spirit&Soul

  	10-ish Dazzleglasses, 4 Tendertones, all Suntints, HK Popster TLC, Dsquared TLC, Lush&Bright lipgelee, Shift to Pink lipgelee, several Mattene's and Slimshines, Holiday lip palettes

  	Diva, Curtsey (sp), Show Orchid, Phlox, 2N, So Scarlet, Metal Maven, VGII, VGV, VGVI, Red She Said, Resolutely Red, Faultlessly F/W, several more.

  	Jewelmarine, Gold glitter, Reflects Blackened Red, Reflects Very Pink, Vintage Gold, Steel Blue, Antique Green, Kitchmas, Mutiny, and a few others

  	Brunette, Triple Fusion, Refined, Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Perfect Topping, Cheeky Bronze, Smooth Merge MSF's

  	All 4 MAC in Lillyland Cremeblend blushes, On A Mission, Emote, Strada, Dirty Plum, Full Fuchsia, Personal Style, Hullaballoon?, Heatherette BP, Naked Honey BP, several more.

  	5 shades of Studio Sculpt I believe!


  	If you want to know if there's anything else.. let me know!  These are just off the top of my head!


----------



## Caderas (Nov 1, 2010)

Shadesticks (Mangomix, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, Penny, Beige-ing, etc.), paints (Artjam, Flammable, Chartru, etc.)

  	Foxy Lady, Butter, several more eyeliners and LOTS of lipliners as well.

  	Mineralized Satinfinish foundation in 4 or 5 shades.

  	So Ceylon, Comfort, MSF Natural + Shimmer

  	And, they won't be getting their November shipment until around Thanksgiving!


----------



## EleanorMcC (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know there was a CCO in KC!  I am psyched to go!  Can anyone tell me what the prices are like?  I haven't been to one before.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 10, 2010)

Everything is 30% off retail prices!  Besides MAC, they have Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, Origins, and a few other companies.  All products are left overs from collections, discontinued, or overstock.


----------



## EleanorMcC (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't waite to go.  Better save up my moola!


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 28, 2011)

Any updates, ladies? I'm heading up to KC on Saturday to hit up the CCO and the Mac store! Super excited!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do I have to look forward to finding at the CCO?


----------



## Worcutestld (Jul 18, 2013)

Has anyone been to cco in ks city recently????? I'm looking for mac tendertone lip balm I heard they might have them there


----------

